# - What About A Cameroon Most Heaviest Mantis??



## CockroachYet (Aug 2, 2007)

- Hello all, do you know something about it species? scientific name? size? etc. I saw a pic of that mantis in other invertebrate forum. That pic is the cover of a new magazine about keeping exotic animals.

-This mantis is showed in a pic on a man-wrist, and looks very bulkiest and heaviest with strong arms and big eyes, very very impressive, apparently an adult female of green colour. There is said that inclusively most biggest and bulkiest species may be found in sudamerica.

-Paratoxodera cornicollis looks too thin and to weak in comparission with that mantis although looks more short than Paratoxodera cornicollis.

-If moderators allow me, so I may included the link to that forum, but you will need be a member for see that pic.

-Thanks, best regards. Roberto.


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 2, 2007)

Plistospilota guineensis aka the mega mantis seems to be doing well in culture in england, and is beginning to creep over to the us within the hobby hope this helps


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 2, 2007)

I may gert one, though not soon


----------



## Asa (Aug 2, 2007)

I want one :roll:


----------



## CockroachYet (Aug 2, 2007)

- randyardvark &amp; Morpheus uk , many thanks for reply and for help me to ID that awesome species. Now I want ooths of that special mantis. Best regards. Roberto.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 3, 2007)

> Plistospilota guineensis aka the mega mantis seems to be doing well in culture in england, and is beginning to creep over to the us within the hobby hope this helps


Hmmm......not too sure it is doing well. The ones I sent to Grahem last year have bred and he is doing well with them, I however, am having problems again. I'm down to one mated female, just like last time.

So there are only two of us breeding them here in the UK, as far as I know, so it is still pretty rare :roll:


----------



## RodG (Aug 3, 2007)

Hopefully, they will creep over here soon!!!


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 3, 2007)

isnt birdfly breeding them? and i swear i saw a few at the bts...but that just be me being a bit silly, and i know of a few ooths that have been shipped over the US, i could easilly be mistaken tho


----------



## Birdfly (Aug 5, 2007)

No, my only female contracted break-danceitus and never recovered, my males have gone to Rob and i dont have this species at the mo, but will do again coz they really are big, bulky mantids.

With all the right conditions these can be huge for a typical mantis...


----------



## RodG (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, not the good news I would have hoped for in regard to this species  They are certainly a magnificent mantid in the photos that I have seen. And I have high hopes that our fellow hobbyists in the UK can figure them out and get the numbers up in the hobby.


----------



## Asa (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah, looks like my ooth turned out dead


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 6, 2007)

i stand corrected


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds like this species is not doing so well 

Rod you have to pray harder now!!


----------



## RodG (Aug 7, 2007)

Absolutely, Yen


----------

